# Not mine... but looks like a good deal!!!



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

hertz audio - eBay (item 250775286989 end time Mar-19-11 09:36:26 PDT)

Edit: 1 Feedback.... Buyer Beware!


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

"i lost the crossover and tweeter don't know where i left them" = Couldn't get them out of the vehicle before the owner shot at me


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

Irishdrunk said:


> "i lost the crossover and tweeter don't know where i left them" = Couldn't get them out of the vehicle before the owner shot at me



LMAO, was thinking the same thing. With what these things cosst (i have these) you make sure you dont lose the tweets and xover.

suspect at best but i kinda sill wanna make an offer of like 75 and see if he bites,  but it would probably bite me in the end, lmao


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Yankeesound said:


> LMAO, was thinking the same thing. With what these things cosst (i have these) you make sure you dont lose the tweets and xover.
> 
> suspect at best but i kinda sill wanna make an offer of like 75 and see if he bites,  but it would probably bite me in the end, lmao


Beat Dat!How da hell you lose stuff from a $$$$ set!:laugh:


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

look genuine as he is offering local pickup also. Some try and get it from him personally.


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

Grayt speler two!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

CHH777 said:


> Grayt speler two!



Can you please translate...LOL


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Can you please translate...LOL


Durka Durka Muhammed Jihad Antidisestablishmentarianism Buck-Fifty-Two Chair


there ya go


----------



## extraclassic (Jun 1, 2008)

Judging from the Christmas table top, I'd assume these images were lifted from a past auction....


----------

